# in driveway, mid winter water diverter.



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Need to install about 20 ft of water runoff diverter in parking lot that has to be driven over by vehicles. Only needs to be 1 inch or less high and CHEAP! My thought was to cut up a horse stall mat. Dense rubber type material already has "ribs" in it that would line up nicely for strips. It is fairly cheap and durable. Now to apply it used Wet/dry roof patch for initial bonding and sealed edges with epoxy adhesive from a caulking gun and covered all with a warmed up bucket of roofing tar. Need to find a better material to basically pour over it like an epoxy to mound it over to protect from edges pulling it up. Total cost under a 100 bucks.
Yeah I know it is Disney quality work. ie mickey mouse but out of 5 four foot long strips I installed 3 are still there after several plowings. As long as I hit it parallel it seems to stay down. Just looking for a better material to cover strips with or new "low cost" idea to start all over with. 
This is a gratis plowing account with the runoff from a ***** of a neighbor. If I could afford it I would pump it all covertly to his basement. Yes I know a real asphalt speed bump professionally installed would $olve it but it aint gonna happen due to a shared driveway issue. In the spring it has to be removed.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That would work, or you can try to obtain an old piece of conveyor belt from a quarry or asphalt plant. They usually give the old belts away, and you wouldn't have to affix it down--it won't move. 24"-48" width of 3/4-1" thick belted rubber....yeah, it's pretty heavy duty stuff.

In a pinch, I've used old 1/2" mudflaps to "aim" gutter water away from the dirt and onto the driveway. Works great.


----------

